# Sacramento orchid society 2015



## troy (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2015)

My friend and I lol...


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2015)

Cool! Thanks Troy! One of these years, maybe I will make it to this again! (I don't think I knew you were in Sac.!)


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2015)

there is still tomorrow!!! great vendors!!! Huge selection, alot of paphs although alot went today


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2015)

I want ALL the pink Phrags. Every single one!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!!!! Jean


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2015)

nice!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 19, 2015)

I got Sherwood Orchids last tigrinum x lowii but might go back for a micranthum. Also got one of his Norito Hasegawa x vietnamense.


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2015)

Is Sherwood back? I thought they stopped vending when they moved out of state?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mormodes (Apr 19, 2015)

Rob only comes to the Sacto show. He's selling as 'Formerly Sherwood Orchids'


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2015)

Good to know. That might actually get me there, lol! I always think of them when we drive through Willets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2015)

Valley girl!oke:
Thanks for sharing. That big Phrag is fantastic!


----------



## troy (Apr 20, 2015)

The schlimii is over 15 years old, that was howard gunns


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2015)

troy said:


>



Um, I hope not this one. It's not a schlimii.  Tell the owner he can send it to me for determination of identity!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like Hanne Popow.


----------



## Cat (Apr 21, 2015)

I was also thinking Hanne Popow. That plants is a beast!


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2015)

My thoughts also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for all of the photos. I also thought that Sherwood was out of business. It's nice to hear that they are still into orchids.


----------

